# IRON-X Wheel Cleaner – WOW!



## adchesney (Jun 5, 2008)

I reckon most of you folks know of this product. However, I used it for the first time on Sunday on my 535d E61. I just had to write and tell you all GO BUY SOME OF THIS STUFF…the results are impressive.

In the last 30 years I have used all sorts of cleaning solutions and products on my wheels…and only yesterday was I staggered by the impressive results, in my limited view nothing I’ve used compares to this stuff (Car pro Iron-X 1Lit for £15)

Within 20 minutes I had all 4 wheels absolutely spotless. Excellent stuff, if you haven't tried it give it a go, let me know if you get the same results.

ANDREW


----------



## paul mersea (Feb 25, 2013)

Now there spotless mate claybar and seal them dont want all that hardwork to go to waste


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

its not actually a wheel cleaner (should be used after a normal wheel cleaner imo), can be used on paintwork too..


----------



## cmillsjoe (Jun 20, 2012)

ironx you say umm i shall move my rock and try it


----------



## Markojay (Mar 2, 2010)

Its Awesome stuff just cant stand the smell of it!!


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

I just read Dookas little review of a new one coming out that is ment to have a nice sweet smell

here it is

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=305126


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

Or.... you can buy Wonder Wheels from Tesco for £1.73 for 500ml and it smells the same and does exactly the same.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I sometimes just use Iron remover as a wheel cleaner on it's own find it works perfectly all the time, saves time from washing with a wheel cleaner before hand, then use a tar remover afterwards and seal if needed.


----------



## luke w (Dec 11, 2012)

Yeah I used it for the first time a few months ago and it's definitely impressive! I have just got some Auto Finnese Iron Out to try at the wknd so looking forward to seeing how it compares!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Glad to hear you were impressed.

As others have said i would use after a wheel clean, if wheels very very bad years worth i would probably use wonder wheels or other acid to get on top of it and follow with the iron_x.

If wheels are well maintained i would use the Iron-X or other similar products for best clean before sealing.

You will always get a bleed on wheels they have iron thrown at them all the time.

Would be more inclined to use on paintwork.

As for Wonder wheels with the colour change, its no where near as effective as Iron-X i have tested them back to back and although the wonder wheels one does clean its not great and no where near as effective as a fallout remover.

Its not even marketed as one but the colour change gets it put in a fallout remover category.

Used others such as Iron Cleanse and Bilt Hambers Korrosol and bilt hambers auto wheels similar to korrosol but with a thicker consistency and cling more so for wheels.


----------



## Markojay (Mar 2, 2010)

tom-225 said:


> I just read Dookas little review of a new one coming out that is ment to have a nice sweet smell
> 
> here it is
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=305126


Gonna have to try that one!


----------



## rhyst (Feb 17, 2013)

matthewt23 said:


> Or.... you can buy Wonder Wheels from Tesco for £1.73 for 500ml and it smells the same and does exactly the same.


You don't know much about cleaning do you lol, wonder wheels is brick acid and will remove the lacquer from your alloys


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

He's on about this one










You don't know much about cleaning do you? lol


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

rhyst said:


> You don't know much about cleaning do you lol, wonder wheels is brick acid and will remove the lacquer from your alloys


I know a lot about cleaning and Wonder Wheels Hot Wheels is not brick acid it's PH is around 7.6-8.6 so not acidic in the slightest. I suggest using the search function on this website and maybe you'll educate yourself.


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

james_death said:


> As for Wonder wheels with the colour change, its no where near as effective as Iron-X i have tested them back to back and although the wonder wheels one does clean its not great and no where near as effective as a fallout remover.


I agree. However for £1.73 per 500ml I'd rather save the Iron X for paintwork and perform multiple passes of Hot Wheels on the alloys.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

matthewt23 said:


> I agree. However for £1.73 per 500ml I'd rather save the Iron X for paintwork and perform multiple passes of Hot Wheels on the alloys.


Thats it if you want a deep clean for sealing of the wheels then a fallout remover after a general clean.

However they will soon be contaminated with hot fallout again just as well to just keep on washing regular especially if wheels have some pitting to start with to help keep salt etc at bay.

As i say i prefer to save the fallout remover for the Bodywork.

Been recovering from the bike crash but do need to get the fallout remover test done on the big white landrover bonnet i purchased just to do it on....:lol:


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

rhyst said:


> You don't know much about cleaning do you lol, wonder wheels is brick acid and will remove the lacquer from your alloys


I used Wonder Wheels (acidic one) for about 6 months every weekend on my original factory alloys and never had a problem.

There's talking crap and talking crap lol:thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

The Wonder wheels acid is only a possible problem to damaged alloys and why they brought out the wonder wheels U, but that is no where near as good as normal wonder wheels.

But is marketed as safe for damaged alloys.

Now where is that thread i did on the rover wheels????


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*A few of my wheels threads...

HotWheels...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=225510

Very Cherry non acid...

http://www.detailingworld.com/forum/showthread.php?t=231268

Bilt Hamber Korrosol...Along side Iron-X

http://www.detailingworld.com/forum/showthread.php?t=283775

Bilt Hamber Auto Wheel...

http://detailingworld.com/forum/showthread.php?p=3750888

The Big wheel clean test i did....

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=252243*​
*So from...










To This... 







*


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Wow , great , didn t know it could be done mate . Thanx for posting Jame \death .


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

Wilco said:


> He's on about this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is the other Wonder Wheels? I've never used them.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

xJay1337 said:


> I used Wonder Wheels (acidic one) for about 6 months every weekend on my original factory alloys and never had a problem.
> 
> There's talking crap and talking crap lol:thumb:


It depends on some wheel finishes, some are more delicate and sensitive than others, I would not use wonder wheels once a week, it's too strong, if your wheels are sealed properly for a start once a week all is needed with plain shampoo to wash them :thumb:

Thought I would post on here, as I don't members on here using wonder wheels the acid version once a week, it will take the shine off and completely kill the finish in time, trust me I know.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

andystevens said:


> What is the other Wonder Wheels? I've never used them.


They do 3 version,s one the universal version which I believe is non acid so might be highly alkaline, the other one is the one you have posted and most aggressive one is the normal acid based one.

If you are after a fallout remover, autosmart's one is great, does not bleed red but does the same job with out the red bleeding and 5 litres can be brought for under £20.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Okay, I should clarify, it was factory alloys but I had sprayed them orange in a garage. I used Wonder wheels on them every week over winter (I never bothered sealing them) and they were just as orange as when I had finished with them lol.

when I finished painting them










Tyres were being replaced with winters anyway so didn't care.

and when I came to sell them and using them from end of October until mid March? 









Now if cellulose rattle can paint and laquer can stand up to WW then I think factory finish, laquered wheel can. Obviously I wouldn't say to use it on polished, diamond cut etc.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I give you a tip, try wonder wheels diluted with some water goes further and cuts the strength down of the product but still effective, great looking wheels up above, really like the colour and finish :thumb:


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Back in the day of WW, remember the little black cup you used to get, and the brush? :lol:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

My one in the garage is donkeys old, I still have the black cap in there and the brush as well, but use this product on other wheels where other wheel cleaners fail, for pure cleaning power and strength must admit wonder wheels does take some real beating for heavy prolonged burnt on brake dust that has been on for years and caked on hard and long, does the job well :thumb:


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

xJay1337 said:


> Back in the day of WW, remember the little black cup you used to get, and the brush? :lol:


:thumb:


----------



## rogeyboy (Apr 15, 2013)

All my local tescos seem to have sold out of the wonder wheels hot wheel... 
Ive managed to get one bottle and its good stuff!


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

adchesney said:


> I reckon most of you folks know of this product. However, I used it for the first time on Sunday on my 535d E61. I just had to write and tell you all GO BUY SOME OF THIS STUFF…the results are impressive.
> 
> In the last 30 years I have used all sorts of cleaning solutions and products on my wheels…and only yesterday was I staggered by the impressive results, in my limited view nothing I've used compares to this stuff (Car pro Iron-X 1Lit for £15)
> 
> ...


If you took some pics you could win your money back and even more, 
there is IronX pics contest running and should finish tomorrow i think ,
check out the IronX competition thread in our section:

http://www.detailingworld.com/forum/showthread.php?t=299450&highlight=ironx


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

I need some of these ! will have some soon .


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Cquartz said:


> If you took some pics you could win your money back and even more,
> there is IronX pics contest running and should finish tomorrow i think ,
> check out the IronX competition thread in our section:
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.com/forum/showthread.php?t=299450&highlight=ironx


I remember seeing the award but missed the whole comp.....:wall:

Some great pics in there and some i have see before.

Darn it i could have actually entered this year....:lol:

Oh well.....:wall:


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

matthewt23 said:


> Or.... you can buy Wonder Wheels from Tesco for £1.73 for 500ml and it smells the same and does exactly the same.


True, but not every tesco has it, I picked up 2 bottles from my local and that was it, no other local tesco petrol station have it so not really readily available.


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

james_death said:


> I remember seeing the award but missed the whole comp.....:wall:
> 
> Some great pics in there and some i have see before.
> 
> ...


Sorry James
i had to continue the tradition we started in the past.
1 thing though, your contest last year did much more entries seems like..:thumb:


----------



## pavsingh (Apr 24, 2008)

-Kev- said:


> its not actually a wheel cleaner (should be used after a normal wheel cleaner imo), can be used on paintwork too..


Will it not have any bad effect on the paint?

What are the benefits of using it on the car itself?

Thanks


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

This has been covered to death in previous topics. 
(as in, what it does and what risks there are.. as in, none)

Do try the search function.


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

pavsingh said:


> Will it not have any bad effect on the paint?
> 
> What are the benefits of using it on the car itself?
> 
> Thanks


no problem or damage to your car paint,

you can find here lots of info :

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=230547&highlight=ironx+faq+facts

anything else you need to ask please do.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Definitely going to get some of this. 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yamaha (Feb 17, 2006)

Hello

i love iron-x its very good


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

That s some kind of IronX work mate !


----------



## nemo01 (Mar 13, 2013)

Used Iron x last night and very pleased with result.
Spayed on left for a few minutes and then agitated left again for a few minutes and washed off.


----------



## hephillips (Jun 21, 2012)

Seen some great reviews on IronX and definately planning on getting some. Given that this seems to be similar but better than WW hot wheels, is there a benefit in cleaning with hot wheels first before applying IronX, or am I better just reaching straight for the IronX after a quick shampoo? Cheers


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Yep , I thought I ordered some on my last order , forgot it , next time .


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

hephillips said:


> Seen some great reviews on IronX and definately planning on getting some. Given that this seems to be similar but better than WW hot wheels, is there a benefit in cleaning with hot wheels first before applying IronX, or am I better just reaching straight for the IronX after a quick shampoo? Cheers


No not really, to be fair Iron-X is not really supposed to be used every time you clean your wheels.. every other time I will use Iron X - My personal method is to apply to the wheels, let to work for a few minutes and then I will spray straight on with a wheel cleaner (using Bilberry at the minute it's so cheap and not that bad, but hardly the best..going back to AF Imperial when it runs out) and agitate.. makes everything into a big foammy, red, bubbly mess and rinses off lovely and clean.


----------

